# my "layout" build for now



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

Well this is tecnically not a "layout" but it was a train build.

last fall i was looking for a train toy box for my son for christmas, well all the ones i found online were not exactly what i wanted and for the price they were asking, i figuredi could build my own for cheaper and better.


so while i am acquiring items right now for an actual layout in our next house...i thought you guys might want to see what i built.

and as far as the thread i figured layout was the best place to put this, if you guys think it should go somewhere else, let me know and i will ask for it to be moved.


we start with the box.

24 inch sides, with a 36 inch bottom in the toy box and another 12 inches for the back shelving.









back part of the engine built with windows and solid roof to hold up the curve of the engine top. the supports are in place for the roof on the very top of the engine car.











a view of the back painted with the built in shelves for books/toys.









you can see on the left hand side there are the wheels on the ground, i had the small ones done for the front half but if you look close you can see the gray part of the wheels...that is wherei carved out about 1/4 for detail...well the back wheels which are about 10 inch diameter were not finished at the time, (the dust from carving was too thick to finish at the time)



a finished look christmas morning of the paint job from the front, front light in place, but wheels not attached yet.









box opened up with my son already putting toys inside it and on the back shelf.









one thing i am looking for to make it complete is a whistle that is on a chain of sorts that i can mount where the back shelves are on the roof...i am not even sure if this exists, but in my mind i am seeing a whistle that has a chain attached where you pull on the chain and it makes a diesel or steam engine sound.

i know that there are large versions of these on trains...but im looking for something that is about 3 or 4 inches big that can mount to the underside of the shelving that he can pull...any help on that?



so hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this one clearly needs a steamer whistle.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, this one clearly needs a steamer whistle.


i know it does, when i look for one online, im not sure what im looking for or if it would work


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need one of these with a little fan to make it whistle.  It has a very realistic sounding steam whistle.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You need one of these with a little fan to make it whistle.  It has a very realistic sounding steam whistle.


i did get my son a wood whistle that is more square like for christmas that sounds great...but you have to blow into it to make the sound, im looking for something that i can attache to a chain to pull to make it go.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Get one of those on demand air pumps like the cheap air horns have and plumb it to a wooden whistle. Then find a way to attach a switch to the chain/string that he pulls to turn on the pump. Give me a day or two and I could do up some drawings or diagram shwoing you what I mean. The switch would be the hardest part as it needs to handle him pulling on it, and while I have some ideas, none of them would be cheap or easy to build.

The other option would be to have an actual air switch like the truckers have for thier airhorns and use a constant air supply like a CO2 cartridge with a regulator plumbed to a whistle. Alot easier to setup, but might cost more.

I'll dig around tonight and see what I can find.

Edit:

Found the valve you'd use. http://www.wolo-mfg.com/truck.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I did mention the fan to do the blowing...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys, just curious......does anybody know of where I can get a CD with "railroad sounds" on it?
I don't have DCC or any locos that make noise, but I wouldn't mind having some background "atmosphere" when showing off my trains.
Any ideas?
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Get one of those on demand air pumps like the cheap air horns have and plumb it to a wooden whistle. Then find a way to attach a switch to the chain/string that he pulls to turn on the pump. Give me a day or two and I could do up some drawings or diagram shwoing you what I mean. The switch would be the hardest part as it needs to handle him pulling on it, and while I have some ideas, none of them would be cheap or easy to build.
> 
> The other option would be to have an actual air switch like the truckers have for thier airhorns and use a constant air supply like a CO2 cartridge with a regulator plumbed to a whistle. Alot easier to setup, but might cost more.
> 
> ...


thanks for the ideas and the research, i think this is going to be way more than i was thinking in the price....i just thought there would be something on the cheap end that i could use...




gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, I did mention the fan to do the blowing...


:laugh:


raleets said:


> Guys, just curious......does anybody know of where I can get a CD with "railroad sounds" on it?
> I don't have DCC or any locos that make noise, but I wouldn't mind having some background "atmosphere" when showing off my trains.
> Any ideas?
> Bob


that would be cool to have as well, i would be interested in something like that if you guys know of it.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

raleets said:


> Guys, just curious......does anybody know of where I can get a CD with "railroad sounds" on it?
> I don't have DCC or any locos that make noise, but I wouldn't mind having some background "atmosphere" when showing off my trains.
> Any ideas?
> Bob


Hijack: Here is a link to a place that has a bunch of cd's for various train stuff, but I havent used any of these personally so I dont know how good they are.

http://www.railwayshop.com/train-sounds.shtml


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What you need is a bellows pump, and a whistle like the one GRJ shown.
Pull chain, bellow blows and that's piped to a whistle which whistles.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

NIMT said:


> What you need is a bellows pump, and a whistle like the one GRJ shown.
> Pull chain, bellow blows and that's piped to a whistle which whistles.
> View attachment 8779


that does look pretty cool and something he could operate himself.

thanks


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

NIMT said:


> What you need is a bellows pump, and a whistle like the one GRJ shown.
> Pull chain, bellow blows and that's piped to a whistle which whistles.
> View attachment 8779


What does the chain do? The bellows can be hooked directly to the whistle (local train museum has a big one setup) so what purpose would the chain have?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan,

Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed seeing your Thomas kids' train chest. Very creative! An effort well worth the many smiles you'll receive!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Dan,
> 
> Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed seeing your Thomas kids' train chest. Very creative! An effort well worth the many smiles you'll receive!
> 
> ...



I agree, very nice Dan.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks guys it was fun, but i didnt think it would take as long as it did to finish up...the curved parts took the most trying to space themout so that you had the right amount of space on both sides for the over hang, without cutting one of those boards in half to make it fit.

also i ended up putting about 3 coats of paint on all sections so the time for that to dry was a little long.

but his reaction to it christmas morning was worth all those late nights working in the cold garage with space heaters...and the wife coming out there at 12:00 yelling at me to get to bed. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, and I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

dawg,
Thanks a bunch for the heads up on where I can buy train CD's.
I'm gonna order one soon.
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great job, and I'm sure he loves it.


he does, he always finds a new toy that can go in the toy box or something else he wants to move onto the shelving in the back of the engine.

i told the wife i was going to build a car for the back of it this christmas and she gave me the look.
:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

At least a tender, room for more toys!  The following year is a passenger car, and the next year is the caboose!  

The only issue will be finding room for the bed in the room!


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> At least a tender, room for more toys!  The following year is a passenger car, and the next year is the caboose!
> 
> The only issue will be finding room for the bed in the room!


that is the plan when i get a bigger house and a play room or basement for the kids...just keep adding cars onto it to line one whole wall.:thumbsup:


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

that looks great, good idea, I might have to try one for my kiddos.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

dan said:


> i told the wife i was going to build a car for the back of it this christmas and she gave me the look.
> :laugh:


You think you got the "look" when you said you were going to build a car for the back? Wait till you see the "look" you're going to get if you put a air horn/whistle on it!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Great job btw.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

dkirksey said:


> that looks great, good idea, I might have to try one for my kiddos.


good luck if you decide to build one, and if you want some tips on what i used ect....let me know.






JackC said:


> You think you got the "look" when you said you were going to build a car for the back? Wait till you see the "look" you're going to get if you put a air horn/whistle on it!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Great job btw.


i think it is the same look i get when i say im running to the train shop just to look around.

i get the look but say, dont worry im just looking this time.
:laugh:


----------

